# Why not connect front fork to rear axel?



## bgussin (21 Sep 2008)

Given a wide enough axel, can the front fork of one bike be fastened to the rear axel of another to make a tandem or trailer of sorts? How would it ride?


----------



## Arch (1 Oct 2008)

At a guess, I'd say 'yes, potentially' and 'blooming awful'...

Although I don't know why.


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Oct 2008)

It's been done, and it sank without trace.
TBH, there's very few new ideas in the field of bikes. Anyone who thinks they've invented something probably hasn't done any research.


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Oct 2008)

Ok for towing a riderless bike.

No good for 2 riders.


----------



## Landslide (1 Oct 2008)

Not sure the length of the axle would be the problem, it'd be the spacing of the fork dropouts that'd be the limiting factor from a mechanical point of view.

Plus, it'd be absolutely pony to ride.


----------



## marc-triker (11 Oct 2008)

when you lean into a corner the bike on tow will lean with you but if you stear 1 way the bike on tow leans out in the oposite direction making for a very unstable ride. unless the rear bike has a vertical stearing tube and forks. i have tow'd another bike over short distances but rather not try for longer ride, that's why i have a trailer lol.


----------

